# Désactiver un module incompatible Mail OSX



## R0main (23 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Tout est dans le titre. Je viens d'installer Antidote HD sur mon mac, OSX ML, et le module pour Mail ne semble pas compatible avec Mail et iMessage. J'ai donc une pop-up à chaque ouverture d'un de ces deux logiciels me disant que le module à été désactivé car il ne fonctionne pas etc.

Bref je voudrais savoir comment désactiver ce module ANTIDOTE HD ou même pour l'avenir tout module dans l'application Mail native de OSX car je ne trouve RIEN. Et de même du coté de Antidote HD rien dans les réglages sur les modules complémentaires...

J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider...

Romain


----------



## otgl (23 Décembre 2012)

Les modules de Mail se trouvent dans Bibliothèque > Mail > Bundles, s'ils sont activés, et Bibliothèque > Mail > Bundles (désactivé ), s'ils sont désactivés.


----------



## R0main (24 Décembre 2012)

Je n'ai rien de ça dans Mail chez moi.. Juste Bibliothèque>Mail>V2

Pas de fichiers de bundles ?


----------



## otgl (24 Décembre 2012)

Sur un Mac, il y a trois dossiers Bibliothèque:


```
~/Bibliothèque (dossier utilisateur)
/Bibliothèque (dossier racine)
/Système/Bibliothèque (dossier système)
```

Bundles peut se trouver dans n'importe quel des trois.


----------



## R0main (24 Décembre 2012)

Ah merci à toi en effet il se cachait autre part! Je ne connaissais pas tout ça je suis nouveau sur Mac. Merci pour ton aide en tout cas


----------



## niçois (16 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Moi aussi le rappel incessant de la non compatibilité d'un module ANTIDOTE pour mail m'ennuyait depuis des mois. Merci mille fois pour le conseil ça marche!


----------



## 70unjour (24 Octobre 2013)

R0main a dit:


> Ah merci à toi en effet il se cachait autre part! Je ne connaissais pas tout ça je suis nouveau sur Mac. Merci pour ton aide en tout cas



Salut, et peux tu dire où il se cachait ?

Je ne trouve pas....

Merci d'avance.


----------

